# Type II hood over low temp dishwasher



## Badeeba (Nov 4, 2009)

Section 507.2.2 in the 2006 IMC requires type II hoods where dishwashing appliances produce heat or steam.

exceptions 1.  Under the counter type commercial dishwashing machines.  2. Dishwashers and potwashers that are provided with heat and water vapor exhaust systems that are supplied by the appliance manufacturer and are installed in accordance with the manufacturers instructions.  Does your jurisdiction require these on low temp machines.  Why or why not.


----------



## north star (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Type II hood over low temp dishwasher

*We have allowed types like the one shown in the link.*

*http://www.acitydiscount.com/CMA-Dishma ... 74.1.1.htm*


----------



## TJacobs (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Type II hood over low temp dishwasher



			
				Badeeba said:
			
		

> Section 507.2.2 in the 2006 IMC requires type II hoods where dishwashing appliances produce heat or steam.exceptions 1.  Under the counter type commercial dishwashing machines.  2. Dishwashers and potwashers that are provided with heat and water vapor exhaust systems that are supplied by the appliance manufacturer and are installed in accordance with the manufacturers instructions.  Does your jurisdiction require these on low temp machines.  Why or why not.


A low temp commercial dishwasher uses chemical sanitation instead of 180 degree water for sanitation.  Get a cut sheet and find out what temp the water is and check with the health dept. to see if it meets their code.  If it is an open conveyor system it still may produce enough steam to require the hood and exhaust.


----------

